

Native vs HTML 5... for the 9999th time.  - raghuHack
http://blog.hackerearth.com/2013/12/native-html-5-9999th-time.html

======
vaibhav_kaushal
This is one good stuff. Although I think hybrid is the best of both worlds, we
often get into a debate about it. THe article puts things into the right
perspective.

~~~
raghuHack
Thanks Vaibhav :) Appreciate it

